# Eating Crow - Bontrager RL's suck



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Thought I eat a little crow by relating my experience with Bontrager Race Lites. Up to yesterday, I thought they were decent wheels - not too heavy or light and stayed true. However, after a quick stop at the LBS yesterday afternoon, I am questioning Bontrager's QC. The shop owner was looking at a hole I found that was under one of the "Race Lite" decals - turned out to be a drain hole, but he also noticed a hairline crack. So he called Trek and got a replacement on the way.

What's the problems you ask? Well, my problem is that this will be the 3rd rim replaced in approx. 18 months of owning the Trek 5.2 Madone the rims came on (OEM). 2 were from cracks and 1 was due to a defective hub. I'd understand if I were a clydesdale or stood/stomped/mashed my climbs, but I'm only 150-155 lbs and spin my way up climbs while still seated. Also - no potholes or other rider inflicted damage/crashes.

So, at the recommendation of the LBS owner, I'm looking much more seriously at a second wheel set. I'm thinking either a custom build using DA or King hubs and DT 1.1 rims or maybe a nice factory set of HED/ROL/Mavic.

Hmm...tastes like chicken


----------



## immerle (Nov 6, 2007)

I've got a pair of race x-lite and there okey dokey.
No failures, but had to have them trued after 3,000 miles and they are kinda flexy on climbs.
But I'm a heavier guy and probably have no business on low spoke count wheels.

The problem with Trek is the Bontrager components.
Bars, stem, seat post fine.
After that I dunno.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a set of Bontrager Race-X-Lite Aero's and now ride Rolf Prima Elan's. I am a clyde @ 200#. The Rolfs are head and shoulders better. Perhaps the 20/24 spokes make the difference as compared to 16/16 for the Bonty's. The rear Bonty would flex and scrub the brake when cornering. Oh, then there was the loud DT freewheel.

NorCal, you are more patient than I. Failure number two within 18 months would have irked me.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I came across a guy on my ride about a month ago. 

He had a Trek and was at the side of the road checking out his wheels/tires. I asked if everything was alright. He said yeah, he's fine, it's just that he just cracked his (bontrager) rim while going over a small pot hole. He let me see the crack. It was in one of the the non-spoked areas on the wheel. The wheel was still functional but he was gonna have to take it easy riding home. 

Sorry about your Trek experience. I read your thread in the Trek forum too.


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Well, I mean to look at it positively... at least they did replacements instead of having to fork out cash, no?

Still sucks though  I've heard several stories like this before.


----------



## Gevorg (Sep 18, 2006)

I am surprised that they still did not fixed the problem, between myself and my friend we broke 7 bontrager rear wheels from 2002-2005, every time they replaced them under warranty. I weigh 210-220 lbs and thought it was just me, anyway I switched to Ksyriums and no problem since them. BTW I broke Race Select (rim crack), Race Lite (hub, then rim), Race-X-lite (rims) rims will always crack at nipples. We get free replacement and upgrade, but wheels will fail after about 1500-2000 miles


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Haven't herd back from Trek yet - first response from Customer Service was "The rider must be a really big guy to tear apart those rims so often..." Then the LBS told them what I weigh and the other side of the phone went quiet except to say "Oh....well I'll look into it for you and call you back..." The LBS thought Trek was shipping another rim out, but after checking back, turned out to be a bad assumption.

So instead of waiting for them to get off their rear and do the right thing, I have tracked down a set of lightly used (like 75 miles) K-SL's for CHEAP - someone that got a HIGH dollar/bling bike and made it a nice garage statue once he realized riding took effort - and climbing was "painful" (his exact description). So I am buying a bunch of his upgrade items and misc stuff he purchased (the K-SL's were going to be his training rims and then race/ride events with CF Reynolds Aero's). Based on the price of these, I can actually justify purchasing a set of DA/DT/King hubs laced to DT 1.1 rims to have a set that are reasonably light and VERY durable/relaible.

I'll keep you posted about the replacement from Trek (definately a potential "deal breaker" as a future customer if they don't either replace or upgrade the defective rim).


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

nor_cal_rider said:


> Thought I eat a little crow by relating my experience with Bontrager Race Lites. Up to yesterday, I thought they were decent wheels ...Well, my problem is that this will be the 3rd rim replaced in approx. 18 months of owning the Trek 5.2 Madone the rims came on (OEM). 2 were from cracks and 1 was due to a defective hub. ...Hmm...tastes like chicken


Wondering why you thought they were decent wheels after having two go bad on you already? Three strike rule?

I've never seen a Bontrager part that wasn't overpriced for its function and/or weight. Except the FIT VR handlebars which I think are nice bars for the money.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

Camilo said:


> Wondering why you thought they were decent wheels after having two go bad on you already? Three strike rule?


Mainly because I trusted my LBS when they told me that the first was due to a batch of wheels being over-tensioned at the factory and the failed hub was a "fluke"....but yea - 3 strikes and I give up. Probably 1 too many....as my Dad taught me - screw me once and shame on you, screw me twice and shame on me. I imagine if he were still alive, he'd remind me of that and tell me I deserved worse and be glad I didn't loose anything more than pride and a few $$. Live and learn.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

*Follow-up from Trek....*

Well, I got a call from my LBS yesterday afternoon indicating Trek wanted to upgrade my rear rim for my trouble, and because RL's are not available until August. Then the other shoe drops - they are only available in silver and my RL's are black. So the LBS offers a front as well (full set of RXL's) for $400, so the rims match (Trek refuses to even discount the front wheel). At first, I'm thinking "Cool - lighter wheels that retail for $900, for only $400..." The LBS also states that apparently the RXL has had fewer problems than the RL's, so I ask them to go ahead and get them.

After about 15 minutes, I get to thinking about the info I had come across about the Bontrager/ROLF paired spoke design and the inherent problems with them (super high tension spokes and almost impossible to true if a spoke breaks). So I call back and ask the LBS to cancel the RXL's if it's not too late and I'll just stick with the DA/OP's I just ordered this past weekend. The LBS starts going off on the weight difference between the DA/OP and RXL's and how I'm going to "pay the ultimate price" in the next 2 months as I get into my century/climbing routine. The owner/wrench also keeps diverting the question/concern about continued cracking problems, by stating, "The really good thing about these wheels, is that Bontrager provides a 5 year warranty." At this point I'm thinking, "Great, I can keep dealing with down time from rim or hub issues." I end the conversation by telling them if it's too late, I'll honor my request and take the RXL's, but otherwise I'll consider K-SL's for my climbing wheels after I try the new DA/OP's.

So - if I end up getting "stuck" with the RXL's, I figure I'll sell them off and use the $$ as a start on the K-SL's. Honestly, I feel it's poor attempt to appease a customer.:mad2:

Anyone looking for a set of new RXL's?


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

RXL's actually aren't too bad - you might consider using them... (althought i think you could make a decent amount of money off a new set)... Sorry again for being critical of Trek components in the other thread, the frame is awesome, i just have had serious issues with some of the components they use, including those RLs on what should be a very nice bike.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

WhyRun said:


> RXL's actually aren't too bad - you might consider using them... (althought i think you could make a decent amount of money off a new set)... Sorry again for being critical of Trek components in the other thread, the frame is awesome, i just have had serious issues with some of the components they use, including those RLs on what should be a very nice bike.


No worries - I agree about some of the components - it's a "game" many of the big companies play. Gotta love checking out the specs to see a mix of 105 and Ultegra....or DA and Ultegra...to try to save a couple of $$ and max their profit. I was lucky enough to swap out a few items when I got my Madone to make it an "all Ultegra" build (except for my pedals - DA). I just wish I had known more about wheelsets back then, cause I would have changed those too.


----------



## ex-trek (Sep 17, 2009)

*Trek / Bontrager wheel sets*

The Consumer Products Safety Commission is currently investigating failures of Trek / Bontrager wheel sets. 

CPSC is still interested in receiving incident or injury reports related to this product .

Being exposed to a possible product-related hazard does not imply that the product caused an incident, only that there is a hazard or possibility of injury.

If you haven't already you should send a report to the CPSC, either call CPSC's Hotline at (800) 638-2772 or follow this link.

https://www.cpsc.gov/cgibin/incident.aspx


----------



## skip (May 27, 2009)

I agree with Nor Cal. Bontager race lites are terrible wheels. Its a shame because I love my Trek. To bad Trek puts crap wheels on their bikes.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Are Treks good bikes?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with Trek. I have a Fisher Superfly and I love it. It is just every single Bontrager component that is put on a Trek is not worth the material used to pack it.


----------



## Woyteck Morajko (Jan 7, 2005)

not only race lites. we've had bontrager rims crack on two of our TREK 520. and those are supposedly heavy duty 36 spoke touring wheels!


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

My wife had to true her race x lites - twice in about 1,000 miles - she weighs 115#.

I put them in an ebay bike I sold recently - not sorry to see them go.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use race lites for everyday riding. They strike me as fine average wheels. I'm 160 and after several thousand miles, I've yet to have any problems whatsoever.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Dec 18, 2006)

ghost6 said:


> I use race lites for everyday riding. They strike me as fine average wheels. I'm 160 and after several thousand miles, I've yet to have any problems whatsoever.


I don't know what the difference in our ride styles are, but here's what my RL's looked like about every 3k miles:


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

nor_cal_rider said:


> I don't know what the difference in our ride styles are, but here's what my RL's looked like about every 3k miles:



Yea, I actually expected mine to cause some sort of problems based on what I've read and heard. I ride 150 - 200 hard miles a week mostly on city streets. Recently I hit a drainage grate at about 18 mph. The front wheel stuck and I went flying over the bars. I thought the race lite would've been trash, but there was nothing wrong with it. Go figure.


----------

